# Beauty and The Beast



## Icarus (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Icarus (Aug 29, 2005)

*Two-stage Tri-LuxIII Aleph3/SO17XA (201-262 Lumens)*
















*Aleph3 head, Aleph 2x123 Power Pack, McE2S two stage switch, 3x LuxIII TW0J emitters + 3x IMS SO17XA reflectors, custom made heatsink and BadBoy500 driver module running on 2x AW LIR123 batteries. Will also run on 2xPila150S, 2xLIR 17500, 2xCR123 and 3xCR123 batteries when using the appropriate power pack*.

Heatsink is epoxied into the Aleph head.
Driver module can be removed after desoldering the wires to the leds.

Lumens output: 3x (67.2 - 87.4) = 201.6 – 262.2 Lumens. 
Lux reading at 1m using Meterman LM631: 330 Lux on low (22ohms); 2450 Lux on high.

Runs in regulation as long as Vin > 4.5V.

Runtime in regulation at max brightness without interruption
2x AW LIR123’s (750mAh): 41 - 45 minutes
2x Pila150S (1000mAh): 75 minutes.

Alauda's review can be found here.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 29, 2005)

*Quad-LuxIII FatMag5D/SO27XA (268-349 Lumens)*











*Black Mag5D body, FM-3H head, Borofloat lens, 4x LuxIII TWOJ stars + 4x IMS SO27XA reflectors, custom-made heatsink and Fatman driver running on 8x 1/2D NiMH batteries.*

The trimpot of the Fatman driver was adjusted to limit the output current to 1000mA. 
Dimming control not implemented.

Lumens output: 4x (67.2 - 87.4) = 268.8 – 349.6 Lumens.
Lux reading at 1m using Meterman LM631: ??? Lux.

Runtime (in regulation) was 91 minutes (uninterrupted) on 8x 1/2D Aero 4000mAh NiMH batteries.


----------



## jtice (Aug 29, 2005)

ut ohhhh

he has a couple spots reserved :grin:
That means something is a cookin !


----------



## wquiles (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes, something new from Icarus 

Will


----------



## alauda (Aug 29, 2005)

Hope you had a good holiday.. now stop teasing us. 

Cant send PM as you have too much mail waiting (apparently)


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 29, 2005)

Now were talking 

I am really looking forward to getting one of these 

Now stop teasing us and give us some specs 



I hope you had a nice vacation,
Benny


----------



## Sway (Aug 29, 2005)

Not that we haven’t been through enough with the cold turkey weekend, I see Icky has adopted the ways of teaser posting with his latest creations….Such an Evil Teaser he is 

Later
Kelly


----------



## Icarus (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry guys but I had to clean up my PM's first.  
And since it’s 2:50 am here I really need some sleep now! :nana:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 29, 2005)

Dangit.....

I guess id better crawl back to bed then...
Nothing to see here 

Time is 03.00 After Midnight here.

Give us some sugar in the morning okay 



Benny

Pm sent!


----------



## Icarus (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Benny, especially for you... one picture added ...


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG!

Thank you Freddy,
Do you think i will be able to sleep now?


You know i want one!
Dangit,i want both!
Pm sent!


Benny


----------



## Mags (Aug 29, 2005)

Thats mean icarus .

By the way, are those 3 IMS20s or 17s in the Aleph 3?


----------



## wquiles (Aug 29, 2005)

Icarus, the "little" one looks totally awesome !!!

Will


----------



## Led_Blind (Aug 30, 2005)

This is looking interesting..... Is it morning yet


----------



## andrewwynn (Aug 30, 2005)

fantastic.. is that (4) IMS27s in an ELX6 body? if not.. what it be? actually looking closer it just looks 'similar' but with mag 5D body? 

-awr


----------



## Icarus (Aug 30, 2005)

All questions answered by posting the details of both mods.


----------



## modamag (Aug 30, 2005)

Freddy, great use of your "new tools" 
This thread shoudl be re-topic to be "Beauty and La Belle"


----------



## gregw (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow...





Definitely drool worthy..


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 30, 2005)

That is a piece of work,

To bad the FM3 is so hard to come by.
But that aleph looks mighty fine too.
I will be wanting one of those for my B-day,its the 4th of November.
Just so you know 


Happy modding Freddy,
Benny


----------



## andrewwynn (Aug 30, 2005)

(4) IMS 27s with TxxJ and 1A.. guessing about 12000-15000 lux.. that thing is awesome.. love the head.. that thing looks like you are 'at the wrong scale'. 

-awr


----------



## cue003 (Aug 30, 2005)

Icarus hits another one...or in this case 2 out of the park. Man that FiveMega head looks awesome. Actually they both are awesome. 

I thought I was going to survive fine with JUST a tri-lux made by Icarus but I am starting to get that crazy itch that I need more.


----------



## KevinL (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Two-stage Tri-LuxIII Aleph3/SO17XA (201-262 Lumens)*



Icarus said:


>



Icarus.. that is absolutely WICKED!!

Oh my gawd.. just when I didn't think LEDs had that much more to offer me along comes this!


----------



## Mags (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Two-stage Tri-LuxIII Aleph3/SO17XA (201-262 Lumens)*

I now must worry for the money I was about to spend to buy an iPod.... 

The 3 IMS17s must put out a LOT of light since a single 17 puts out a pretty big hotspot.


----------



## Haesslich (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Two-stage Tri-LuxIII Aleph3/SO17XA (201-262 Lumens)*

Damn, now I want one.  What resistor did you use for the 'low' mode there? I could see myself packing one of the Aleph-3 based mods 'just because', and is IS getting dark outside again...


----------



## andrewwynn (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Two-stage Tri-LuxIII Aleph3/SO17XA (201-262 Lumens)*

you should see the over-driven lux3x6 in IMS17 'Tesla 6' from elektrolumens.. holy cow!... brilliant design idea.. they put the center emitter recessed into the heatsink so they could have 2 string of 3 LEDs and run them DD from a stack of 9AA batteries in a AAA->D holder... it's awesome.

-awr


----------



## Ginseng (Aug 30, 2005)

Icarus,

That is some beautiful work. Truly inspiring! I would love to see these ligts in action. I'm very pleased those 1/2D cells have found a worthy application.

Well done. Very well done!

Wilkey


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Sep 1, 2005)

Wow, I would love to see a mod like this done on the new HD45. Something along the lines of 3 LuxIII's with 20mm reflectors would be awesome!


----------



## Icarus (Sep 2, 2005)

Haesslich said:


> Damn, now I want one.  What resistor did you use for the 'low' mode there? I could see myself packing one of the Aleph-3 based mods 'just because', and is IS getting dark outside again...



I'm using 2x AW LIR123 cells and the resistor in the McE2S is 22ohms.


----------



## Icarus (Sep 2, 2005)

Ginseng said:


> Icarus,
> 
> That is some beautiful work. Truly inspiring! I would love to see these ligts in action. I'm very pleased those 1/2D cells have found a worthy application.
> 
> ...



Hey Wilkey, don't worry about the Aero 1/2D NiMH cells. I'm using them in my Mag74 too!


----------



## Icarus (Sep 2, 2005)

Pi_is_blue said:


> Wow, I would love to see a mod like this done on the new HD45. Something along the lines of 3 LuxIII's with 20mm reflectors would be awesome!



Great idea, if you send me yours I'll give it a try! :laughing:


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 2, 2005)

You could fit 3 x 20 in the HD head but it would require some removal of the material in the head. I had a mod planned but opted for 3 x 19 instead. Just think if you had access to a CNC mill like Data has!!! :green:


----------



## Niyalin (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Quad-LuxIII FatMag5D/SO27XA (268-349 Lumens)*

ohh wowww so wonderful i love this stuff very much .


----------



## Scattergun (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Quad-LuxIII FatMag5D/SO27XA (268-349 Lumens)*



Niyalin said:


> ohh wowww so wonderful i love this stuff very much .



Holy frickin necroposting!!


----------



## Icarus (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Quad-LuxIII FatMag5D/SO27XA (268-349 Lumens)*



Niyalin said:


> ohh wowww so wonderful i love this stuff very much .



:thanks: for bumping my old thread! Else I had never seen Don's HD45 triple! :thumbsup:


----------

